# StreetLow Magazine's 2007 Carshow Tour ∙



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Here's the Pre-Reg Form.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

look forward to meetin miz sexia!!!!!!


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

ill be there...low v will be there


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

SOUNDS GOOD :thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

you know Lifes Finest will be there to suport you guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LuxuriouS will be there


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 14 2007, 08:51 AM~7258432
> *LuxuriouS will be there
> *


thank you i apreciate it great!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS WILL BE IN DA HOUSE :biggrin: 



I ALSO WANT 2 MEET MS SEXIA :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

gotz to pre reg if you want indoors!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Feb 15 2007, 02:00 PM~7270006
> *gotz to pre reg if you want indoors!
> *


does that include the bikes?


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 15 2007, 01:10 PM~7270089
> *does that include the bikes?
> *


Yup, need to get that count, plus move in is saturday.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

BBQ at Toro's


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 15 2007, 06:31 PM~7271781
> *BBQ at Toro's
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Feb 15 2007, 06:39 PM~7271849
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

WHATS THE PAYOUT FOR THE HOP?


----------



## SIX-8*CAPRICE (Aug 9, 2006)

NOW DOING CUSTOM CAR CLUB PENDANTS


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

ME AND THE FAMILY WILL BE THERE


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Feb 15 2007, 05:18 PM~7271676
> *Yup, need to get that count, plus move in is saturday.
> *


 :biggrin: if we pre reg and get ther sunday we lose the pre reg spot?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 14 2007, 05:07 PM~7262742
> *SOCIOS WILL BE IN DA HOUSE  :biggrin:
> 
> *


R U rEg yet


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX-8*CAPRICE_@Feb 16 2007, 12:33 PM~7278681
> *NOW DOING CUSTOM CAR CLUB PENDANTS
> 
> 
> ...





NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Feb 16 2007, 09:16 PM~7282538
> *R U rEg yet
> *



not yet


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

Carnales Unidos will be there.


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

HELL YEA GOTTA BE THERE DO I HEAR STREET LOW SHOW CIRCUIT NEXT YEAR  HMMMMM


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so whats the payout for the hop?


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 22 2007, 03:10 PM~7328975
> *so whats the payout for the hop?
> *


The same as the first San Jo show, but will find out more.


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

_*GONNA BE A KICK ASS SHOW.*_


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 22 2007, 03:10 PM~7328975
> *so whats the payout for the hop?
> *


Just got it confirmed, $300 for 1st, $100 2nd, but there must be three in a class.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

reg has been send :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 16 2007, 05:50 PM~7280997
> *:biggrin:  if we pre reg and get ther sunday we lose the pre reg spot?
> *


CAN SOMEBODY ANSWER THIS GUY


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 16 2007, 04:50 PM~7280997
> *:biggrin:  if we pre reg and get ther sunday we lose the pre reg spot?
> *


That's what Pre Reg is for, but you have to be there on Saturday to move indoors. By Sunday there won't be any indoors left. Plus we are looking at more cars this time around. So I strongly suggest to move in on Saturday if you want indoors. Space is limited for indoors.


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

ya sabes que vamos a venir "a la fiesta"!! Would not miss this one  Oh by the way...TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HOPEFULLY ITS A SUNNY DAY SO THE KANDY CAN SHINE AND THE CHROME & GOLD CAN BLING!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 27 2007, 06:33 PM~7367882
> *HOPEFULLY ITS A SUNNY DAY SO THE KANDY CAN SHINE AND THE CHROME & GOLD CAN BLING!
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 27 2007, 08:31 PM~7367872
> *ya sabes que vamos a venir "a la fiesta"!!  Would not miss this one   Oh by the way...TTT :biggrin:
> *


you guys coming by the pad Beto???


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

if we pre reg can we still show up day of show also?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 14 2007, 06:07 PM~7262742
> *SOCIOS WILL BE IN DA HOUSE  :biggrin:
> I ALSO WANT 2 MEET MS SEXIA :biggrin:
> *


MEEEEE 2 :biggrin:


----------



## bigmex408 (Feb 21, 2007)

a y u switch the san jose to the june 3rd and sf to the 3rd of sept

wth


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 5 2007, 12:28 PM~7411433
> *if we pre reg can we still show up day of show also?
> *


yup you can show up the day of.


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Gonna be a nice day for the show!


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Mar 8 2007, 12:35 PM~7437260
> *Gonna be a nice day for the show!
> *


thats wat im talking about


----------



## bigmex408 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmex408_@Mar 5 2007, 05:47 PM~7413179
> *a y u switch the san jose to the june 3rd and sf to the 3rd of sept
> 
> wth
> *


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

:biggrin: Hey what's up everyone it's going to be another bad ass year, so we hope to see all of you here and there. Also would like to make the official announcment that we have in fact received "some" pre-reg forms for the Monterey show. If you have already sent in your form(s) please be expecting a confirmation call from either myself (Alicia) or Naomi (streetlow_lady). If you haven't done so yet, please get them in. If you have any registration questions please contact either one of us.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 14 2007, 07:07 PM~7262742
> *SOCIOS WILL BE IN DA HOUSE  :biggrin:
> I ALSO WANT 2 MEET MS SEXIA :biggrin:
> *


Ey cochino, a little FYI that we recieved your forms, so your all legit now to see Ms. Sexia :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 9 2007, 09:23 PM~7447637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Aye Mira No Mas....... :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 9 2007, 09:23 PM~7447637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


front pics please u know my email :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

pre-reg phone call- :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Mar 10 2007, 09:45 PM~7452833
> *pre-reg phone call-  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 11 2007, 08:51 AM~7454445
> *:thumbsup:
> *


i have decided to go another route with that car as far as graphics. it will be a surprise. hno:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

got my fone call yesterday so ill be there most likely sunday to setup c u guys there


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Mar 11 2007, 12:23 PM~7455353
> *i have decided to go another route with that car as far as graphics. it will be a surprise. hno:
> *


SURPRISE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Mar 8 2007, 10:27 PM~7442160
> *:biggrin: Hey what's up everyone it's going to be another bad ass year, so we hope to see all of you here and there. Also would like to make the official announcment that we have in fact received "some" pre-reg forms for the Monterey show. If you have already sent in your form(s) please be expecting a confirmation call from either myself (Alicia) or Naomi (streetlow_lady). If you haven't done so yet, please get them in. If you have any registration questions please contact either one of us.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


can we fax and send pymnt on monday


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 10 2007, 03:39 PM~7451511
> *:biggrin:
> front pics please u know my email  :biggrin:
> *




I NEED 2 GO 2 TORO'S HOUSE 2 GET THEM :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

GETTING CLOSE TO THAT TIME!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 12 2007, 12:08 AM~7459225
> *I NEED 2 GO 2 TORO'S HOUSE 2 GET THEM  :biggrin:
> *


    ill be waiting for that email then :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 12 2007, 02:22 PM~7462784
> *
> ill be waiting for that email then :biggrin:
> *


meeeeeeee 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## straightflush (Feb 25, 2006)

:cheesy: :biggrin: will be there


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 10 2007, 04:39 PM~7451511
> *:biggrin:
> front pics please u know my email  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahah..he doesn't have em


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

so what's the word on the BBQ????

El Raider- carne asada
Wayne- tortillas
Juan- rice and beans
Oscar- tri tip
Impalas Street Wear and Impalas CC Stockton- tri tip

let me know gente


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

it was 83 degrees today in Salinas....so just a little tiny bit cooler in Monterey...gonna be great weather for a great show


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Sorry fellas, I don't mean to sidebust and all but is there going to be any cruise spots on saturday before the show? I'm from the Fresno/Tulare area and I'll be at the show on sunday. Was just wondering where the cruise spots were at because I'd like to check out the spots. I'll be there on Saturday Thanks .


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 12 2007, 06:31 PM~7464596
> *hahahahah..he doesn't have em
> *




i'm going 2 get them :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Mar 12 2007, 05:47 PM~7464721
> *Sorry fellas, I don't mean to sidebust and all but is there going to be any cruise spots on saturday before the show? I'm from the Fresno/Tulare area and I'll be at the show on sunday. Was just wondering where the cruise spots were at because I'd like to check out the spots. I'll be there on Saturday Thanks .
> *


not unless you wanna get a ticket or shot at, best bet is to kick it at senior toro bbq in salinas. Where you staying at?


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE THROWING A CARWASH TO HELP OUR BROTHER LOU'S FAMILY PAY FOR HIS SERVICES AND HELP OUT THE FAMILY......WE WILL HAVE IT AT MT. MIKES PIZZA ON BLOSSOM HILL AND SNELL IT WILL BE ON SUNDAY MARCH 25, 2007 .. WE WILL BE OUT THERE ALL DAY SO BRING THE DIRTY RIDES OUT FOR A GOOD CAUSE....













we will be out at the show taking donations for those of you who have asked to contribute


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Mar 12 2007, 07:22 PM~7465640
> *not unless you wanna get a ticket or shot at, best bet is to kick it at senior toro bbq in salinas. Where you staying at?
> *


I'll be staying at the Embassy Suites in Monterey. How far is Senior Toro's house from there. I don't know anyone on here bro. Is it cool or what? how do you PM on here?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 12 2007, 06:33 PM~7464610
> *so what's the word on the BBQ????
> 
> El Raider- carne asada
> ...


mucho beers :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Mar 11 2007, 08:35 PM~7457316
> *can we fax and send pymnt on monday
> *


Yea, Just after you fax call the office @ 408-920-0997 to confirm they got it.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC+Mar 12 2007, 09:06 PM~7466052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bout 25 min he lives in Salinas....... we will be there sat hit us up  i'll pm my cell #


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 13 2007, 12:16 PM~7469611
> *  I'm having a booth at the show I'll bring an extra table and if you want to bring a box with a sign or something..............
> 
> I will donate $100.00
> ...


, right on EL RAIDER, we will see you there


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill be comin day of show i hope there room for non pre reg bikes


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Mar 11 2007, 06:35 PM~7457316
> *can we fax and send pymnt on monday
> *


no faxes will be accepted, PERIOD! If you must next day it.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Feb 13 2007, 08:40 PM~7252710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No texas tour yet?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 13 2007, 01:11 PM~7469879
> *, right on EL RAIDER, we will see you there
> *






C U THERE DANNY


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

It's close to show time, so if you don't have a room yet, Econo Lodge is where we'll be staying at, 831.372.5851. Rooms are going fast so get them before they run out!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Mar 13 2007, 06:33 PM~7471424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you know you gotta come by for some tri tip, carne asada, and goodies Tlecu...


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 13 2007, 05:16 PM~7471704
> *you know you gotta come by for some tri tip, carne asada, and goodies Tlecu...
> *


Ah man you know I can't say no to comida!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Soy flaco pero gordo!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Mar 13 2007, 07:40 PM~7471899
> *Ah man you know I can't say no to comida!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Soy flaco pero gordo!
> *


and YOU know I like to eat......so make sure to bring the family to grub cabron....see you saturday


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Mar 13 2007, 06:40 PM~7471899
> *Ah man you know I can't say no to comida!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Soy flaco pero gordo!
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin: 


entoces yo soy gordo pero flaco :dunno:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 13 2007, 06:49 PM~7471986
> *and YOU know I like to eat......so make sure to bring the family to grub cabron....see you saturday
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Mar 12 2007, 09:25 PM~7466802
> *I'll be staying at the Embassy Suites in Monterey. How far is  Senior Toro's house from there. I don't know anyone on here bro. Is it cool or what? how do you PM on here?
> *


there's some coo clubs in monterey for the night action


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Three days left and you know the bikini contest is gonna be crazy!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm entering da hardbody contest :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 15 2007, 12:23 PM~7484848
> *I'm entering da hardbody contest  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You mean the hardly no body contest! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Mar 15 2007, 01:48 PM~7484950
> *You mean the hardly no body contest!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *






ya me chingaste :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Mar 15 2007, 12:48 PM~7484950
> *You mean the hardly no body contest!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you mean BIGBODY contest


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Mar 15 2007, 06:03 PM~7486205
> *you mean BIGBODY contest
> *


he's gonna think the best Cadi...hehehe


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 13 2007, 07:49 PM~7471986
> *and YOU know I like to eat......so make sure to bring the family to grub cabron....see you saturday
> *


 :0 y no invitas ??? :biggrin: j/k


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey if im not pre- reg will they let my bike in on saterday?


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Mar 15 2007, 10:13 PM~7488691
> *hey if im not pre- reg will they let my bike in on saterday?
> *



Sorry homie, only pre-registered cars/bikes can move in on Saturday. Saturday's move-in will begin at 8 A.M. & will end at 5 p.m. For those of you moving in on Sunday, I advise you to get there early, move-in begins at 6 A.M. & will end at 12 P.M. I hope to see everyone at there having a good time. For everyone, drive safe.


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 15 2007, 10:53 PM~7488864
> *Sorry homie, only pre-registered cars/bikes can move in on Saturday. Saturday's move-in will begin at 8 A.M. & will end at 5 p.m. For those of you moving in on Sunday, I advise you to get there early, move-in begins at 6 A.M. & will end at 12 P.M. I hope to see everyone at there having a good time. For everyone, drive safe.
> *


dang... no excetions? not even for a little bike?.. thats cool see u all sunday morning i guess!!


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX-8*CAPRICE_@Feb 16 2007, 01:33 PM~7278681
> *NOW DOING CUSTOM CAR CLUB PENDANTS
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that pendant looks bad azz! :thumbsup:


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 15 2007, 08:52 PM~7487157
> *he's gonna think the best Cadi...hehehe
> *


Toro feel free to share the pics with me! :biggrin: Um not of the Cadi's either


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

A couple of us Stockton members will be up there around 5 today. Were staying at the Road way Inn right across from the Econolodge. Sounds like a 2 day party to me :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA+Mar 15 2007, 05:03 PM~7486205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




PAR DE CULEROS :angry: 


HEY I WILL TAKE DA TABLES,CHAIR N BBQ PIT 4 SURE :biggrin: I'M ON MY WAy 2 GILROY 2 PICK UP MY TRUCK


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

* UNTOUCHABLES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE *


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 16 2007, 04:51 AM~7489262
> *A couple of us Stockton members will be up there around 5 today. Were staying at the Road house Inn right across from the Econolodge. Sounds like a 2 day party to me :biggrin:
> *




see you there we're staying at the vagabond


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 15 2007, 02:23 PM~7484848
> *I'm entering da hardbody contest  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Aye, Si tu!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so whos hopping?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

getting ready to leave in an hour  got to go meet up with birds59. see everyone out there


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 17 2007, 08:31 AM~7495685
> *getting ready to leave in an hour   got to go meet up with birds59. see everyone out there
> *


thanks for checking in :uh: :uh: :uh: 
























:biggrin:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326606
PICS


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

On behalf of Lay Low Entertainment & Street Low Magazine, I would like to thank everyone who showed up & continues to cruise with us. Thanks for the support & keeping the lowriding lifestyle alive. Next up is Costa Mesa, CA on May 6th at the Orange County Fairgrounds.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 16 2007, 11:17 AM~7491051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So were there any headliners? Like big time artist?


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

well if u call "scweez" big time thin yeah.. it was good i enjoyed it


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

UNTOUCHABLES....IN DA HOUSE


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

UNTOUCHABLES STYLE


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Mar 20 2007, 07:16 AM~7513057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up ANTHONY :wave:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

UNTOCHABLES :biggrin: STYLE


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

thanks for the pics....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Mar 20 2007, 08:31 AM~7513443
> *
> 
> 
> ...






I LIKES :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Mar 20 2007, 08:24 AM~7513412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SMILE DO SOMETHING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 20 2007, 04:51 PM~7516632
> *SMILE DO SOMETHING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shes mean muggin :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 20 2007, 06:55 PM~7517526
> *shes mean muggin  :0
> *





:0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :banghead: :banghead: :barf:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

hey tone sup with the bikes :angry: pictures


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Mar 20 2007, 07:44 PM~7518513
> *hey tone sup with the bikes  :angry: pictures
> *



*Bike Hater!!*
:twak: :banghead:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> hey tone sup with the bikes :angry: pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks to all those that showed up, and for those that didn't make it in, despencas. But our next show up in Nor Cal will be May 20th in Frisco, home of the Niners.


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

nice pics, i had to work :angry:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Mar 21 2007, 05:43 PM~7524082
> *Thanks to all those that showed up, and for those that didn't make it in, despencas. But our next show up in Nor Cal will be May 20th in Frisco, home of the Niners.
> *


see you guys there Tulecu....


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Mar 21 2007, 04:43 PM~7524082
> *Thanks to all those that showed up, and for those that didn't make it in, despencas. But our next show up in Nor Cal will be May 20th in Frisco, home of the Niners.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

x2 :thumbsdown: 



















but i'll b there :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 21 2007, 07:31 PM~7525479
> *x2  :thumbsdown:
> but i'll b there  :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Mar 21 2007, 04:43 PM~7524082
> *Thanks to all those that showed up, and for those that didn't make it in, despencas. But our next show up in Nor Cal will be May 20th in Frisco, home of the Niners.
> *



that just gives everybody more of a reason to pre-register que no?


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

cool pics cutty :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:angry: where are the pics of the bikini contest


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 21 2007, 08:22 PM~7525993
> *that just gives everybody more of a reason to pre-register que no?
> *




I KNOW HUH :biggrin:


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

Damm - good freakin show.....!

Anymore fotoz?


----------

